# 20 Gallon Long Planted Journey... [warning big pic]



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

I am a newbie... more pics when things grow...  Currently on flourish liquids until I can setup a DIY CO2 / and get my Dry Ferts...
Not fancy or anything but I thought I'd just blog my process.... see how different it is in a few months....










PS.. No expert in aquascaping or anything.. i know i know.. i sorta have a big chunk of centerpiece right in the middle lol so I shifted it a bit dunno if you can tell lol it's gonna stay like this for a while unless anyone has suggestions


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks good.
I see that your moss wall is growing!


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Looks good.
> I see that your moss wall is growing!


if you mean growing.. you mean growing very slow  LOL  
Thx though


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I hope its not my eyes, is your tank bowing a bit upwards in the middle? D: 

Looks nice so far


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> I hope its not my eyes, is your tank bowing a bit upwards in the middle? D:
> 
> Looks nice so far


I'm seeing that too.


----------



## nicklfire (May 28, 2010)

i think your on the right path, but you got alot of learning to do along the way but you are in the perfect place to ask questions.

I think first off you have to define a background, midground and foreground, right now you are at the standard New personal aquascape, you kind of got them scattered wherever.

It will be alot easier for you if you look at other aquascapes you like and figure out why you like them, and how they appearl to you. I would imagine they would have some sort of background,mid,foreground.

I think the fertz and co2 are not needed at the point your at right now, i think the only beneficial thing they are helping right now maybe the algae...The only reason you should be dosing fertz is if your plants are being limited to them.

How much light are you running? That would probably tell us for sure if you need to dose fertz and co2. Usually your plants can tell you when they are lacking something.

You have to remember that plants need 3 things.

-Fertz (most of the time provided by water changes, and poop from fish, or of course NPK, and micros)
-CO2 (can be substitute such as flourish excel)
-Light (too much is sometimes not good, aim for around 2-2.5 wpg if your going for more of a medium to heavly planted)

These are just things that are coming to mind, you might have a all together different outcome for your tank. Why not show us where you are trying to get to.. or what battles you are having, and we can look at that and help you improve apon it.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

coldmantis said:


> I'm seeing that too.


The stand you are using is just asking for that tank to crack. It might not be today but it will most likely crack since it's supporting only certain sections of the tank. I would remedy that as soon as possible unless you don't mind 20G of water on the floor in that room 

Harry


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

coldmantis said:


> I'm seeing that too.


I think it's just the camera view O_O



nicklfire said:


> i think your on the right path, but you got alot of learning to do along the way but you are in the perfect place to ask questions.
> 
> I think first off you have to define a background, midground and foreground, right now you are at the standard New personal aquascape, you kind of got them scattered wherever.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for that detailed response 

I am running 2 T12 6500k 20W Eac Flourscent Lights... They are on about 12PM to about around 10pm-1am.. Still trying to figure out what is a good option I have a timer, but haven't taken it out of the package yet lol What details do I look at on the plants to see if I am lacking something? So far I haven't had any algae in the tank, plant growth seems slow, but I have yet to see dying plants... all though one plant with a big leaf has 1 tiny hole in it...

I feel my tank is not big enough... due to the pieces of driftwood I have to add a background... sorta thing.. I am not sure what direction I am headed, I did have a look I wanted to achive.. but don't think it's gonna happen yet... Sorta wanted like a tree on one side... on a hill ... with grassy look all the way down with some rocks... if that makes any sense lol



Harry Muscle said:


> The stand you are using is just asking for that tank to crack. It might not be today but it will most likely crack since it's supporting only certain sections of the tank. I would remedy that as soon as possible unless you don't mind 20G of water on the floor in that room
> 
> Harry


 lol that's what my dad has been saying... still searching for a stand  atm lol.. Oh.. haha Reason why I put this tank in the basement ... parents would really kill me if it leaked upstairs like one of my 10 gallons....


----------

